# VLC Media Player - 5.1 Audio?



## bumi (19. Dezember 2008)

Hiho Filmfans

Ich nutze schon seit geraumer Zeit den VLC Player um mir das eine oder andere Video anzusehen. Mit der alten Version hatte ich damit beim DVD gucken sogar wunderbaren 5.1-Surround-Sound, was ich in den Optionen leicht einstellen konnte.
Als ich jedoch den neuen Rechner installiert und mir die neueste Version des VLC (0.9.4) besorgt hab, musste ich feststellen, dass ich nur noch stereo aus meinen Boxen höre. Kann es sein, dass 5.1 nicht mehr unterstützt wird, oder hab ich die entsprechende Einstellung in den Optionen nicht gefunden?


----------



## AurionKratos (19. Dezember 2008)

Eventuell bewirkt diese Einstellung was?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bumi (19. Dezember 2008)

AurionKratos am 19.12.2008 19:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Eventuell bewirkt diese Einstellung was?


Das war auf automatisch, habs nun mal auf "An" gestellt, das scheint nun sogar zu funktionieren... teilweise zumindest


----------

